# 75gal planted tank



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

Since school is almost done i decided to redo my planted tank. I added more substrate, a few more plants, and i put my drift wood back in. Hopefully the tank will look better when the plants are more matured. ENJOY!

tank specs
75 gallon
pets: black rhom, 20+ ghost shrimp, and 1,000,000+ snails
lighting: 4x40w
substrate: 1 bag red flourite, 1 bag eco-complete, and 1 bag white play sand
ferts: Greg Watson nitrate, phosphate, sulfate, plantex csm+b, and iron
plants: Vallisneria gigantea, Shinnersia rivularis, Ludwigia repens, Hygrophila difformis, Rotala roundifolia, Echinodorus bleheri, Sagittaria subulata(dwarf), Syngonium podophyllum v. 'White Butterfly', Cryptocoryne wendtii(red), and cherry bog, and whatever else i forgot


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks very nice! My only suggestion would be to try a black background to bring out the color in your plantlife and fish more, but that is totally up to you! Good looking tank either way.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

great start

i would of painted the background black

but in this case your background gives it more depth(looks wider)

keep us updated


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks pretty good, i bet it will look awsome though when some of those plants grow a bit


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

nice


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is nice looking good job


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

has a lot of potential when it all grows in.


----------

